# Speakerphone alternative?



## Patient_Minds (Apr 15, 2019)

Does anybody know of a alternative to Audio Ease's Speakerphone plugin? I'm looking for something that simulates old speakers. 

Thanks.

https://www.audioease.com/speakerphone/


----------



## benmrx (Apr 15, 2019)

Patient_Minds said:


> Does anybody know of a alternative to Audio Ease's Speakerphone plugin? I'm looking for something that simulates old speakers.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.audioease.com/speakerphone/


Futzbox by Mcdsp


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 15, 2019)

Here’s some alternative.
First is free if you own Reaktor from NI.
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11003/
This one from AudioThing isn’t too expensive.
https://www.audiothing.net/effects/speaker/
Another option on the pricier side.
https://www.xlnaudio.com/products/addictive_fx/effect/rc-20_retro_color
That said, EQ couple with some other effects (small room reverb...?) would do pretty well.


----------



## jsheaucsb (Apr 15, 2019)

Futzbox by Mcdsp is amazing.


----------



## Patient_Minds (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll be trying out the the $13 Speaker plugin from AudioThing. That might be just what I'm looking for.


----------



## MisteR (Apr 17, 2019)

Futzbox periodically goes on sale for around $50.


----------

